# Tsunoda



## t0nYG (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just recently became interested in restoring an older bike that I received from my father. My bike is a Tsunoda Sport (Road bike from the 70s-80s). I wasn't too sure about its value or how difficult it would be to restore it, so I went to do some checking online. I have found it exceedingly difficult to get any information about Tsunoda except for two things; 1. Tsunoda still makes bikes, but they are fold-up bikes 2. Tsunoda also made Lotus bikes, which are slightly more popular than Tsunoda bikes.

Knowing these two things gives me the impression that my bike is rare, and although probably isn't too impressive, still could be worth something. I figured the best people to ask would be you guys, so here it is...

Have you heard of Tsunoda bikes?  What do you know...


----------



## HowieBikeman (Oct 4, 2008)

Tsunoda was (and maybe still is) a bicycle manufacturer in Nagoya, Japan. I met with Mr. Tsunoda in the 1960's when we were trying to obtain additional production capacity for our Azuki brand bicycles; unfortunately our business with Tsunoda did not come to fruition. I recall that they produced good quality bicycles and were considered to be in the small-medium size bike maker category in Japan (Bridgestone being the largest at the time).
Howie Cohen


----------

